# eth0 does not exist

## JanTheMan

yeah i know there are gadzillions of topics with the same name here now, but i couldnt find the answer to my problem.

i have no internet connection after installing gentoo...it is working with livecd and it was working before i have reinstalled linux, so that makes me believe that my hardware is supported (i have a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01) card) ..last time few weeks ago i had the same problem but when i typed ifconfig eth0 up it worked..now its saying eth0: unknown interface: no such device.

my /etc/conf.d/net is 

iface_eth0="dhcp" 

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

i dont know what to do to make it working..  :Sad: 

----------

## evster

This is because your network card driver is not compiled with the kernel.  How did you build your kernel (manual or genkernel)?

----------

## JanTheMan

i have compiled it manually..tried using modules and compiled in kernel..selected broadcom trigon3 support and netxtremeII separatly and together..then make && make modules_install

----------

## evster

Since it works on the livecd I would suggest booting up the livecd and running lsmod to see what module it is loading and then verify that you are also loading this same module in your install.

----------

## JanTheMan

im new to linux and dont really know how to use lsmod..

lsmod shows loads of things and there are no eth0 or something like that.. but i can see eth0 when run ifconfig

----------

## evster

 *JanTheMan wrote:*   

> im new to linux and dont really know how to use lsmod.. 

 

I understand, I am still learning...

If possible you could just give me the whole list of modules.

----------

## JanTheMan

sure..

module

parport_pc

parport

floppy

rtc

pcspkr

tg3

dm_mod

ata_piix

ahci

sata_qstor

sata_vsc

sata_uli

sata_sis

sata_sx4

sata_nv

sata_via

sata_svw

sata_sil

sata_promise

libdata

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394

sl811_hcd

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

usbhid

ehci_hcd

usbcore

something tells me it might be tg3...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JanTheMan

by the way when i run lsmod in linux (not in livecd) it displays nothing at all..

----------

## evster

Yeah, tg3 looks like it's the one.

So my next suggestion is to guess which setting in menuconfig you think is for your network card, compile it as a module, copy over the bzImage, reboot and then see if 

```
modprobe tg3
```

 works.  I'm not sure which setting in menuconfig it is, so all I can suggest is trial and error.

Once you get the module installed then add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and it will load at boot.

----------

## JanTheMan

yeah it works now..thanx a lot  :Smile: 

can u tell be by the way what mean copy bzImage? is it make install or something else? i can remember that from installing but it was copied from /arch...somethin.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## evster

Great to hear you got it working!

Here are the steps I do after configuring a kernel...

```
make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r9
```

You will want to change what you copy it to depending on what you called your kernel in grub.

----------

## JanTheMan

hmmm...did u mean u copy ur bzImage when you are working in livecd? because i havnt got arch folder in linux  :Smile:  i did "make install" i think... not sure whether it helped or not lol

----------

## evster

I was just explaining how you can configure and install your kernel on your installed version of linux.  Not the livecd.

----------

## JanTheMan

right. got it now thanx alot  :Smile:  have loads of other things to sort out

----------

## shashi_brao

Hi

I have an HP machine with  Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express ethernet card .I went on with thge installation of Gentoo.But i am not able to connect to inter net .Here are the related file info

In /etc/conf.d/net the setting are:

iface_eth0="dhcp" 

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10" 

on cmd:

```

dmseg

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Thu Dec 22 20:20:59 GMT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f7e4000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7e4000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

503MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe700

On node 0 totalpages: 128996

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 124900 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                ) @ 0x000e9c10

ACPI: RSDT (v001 COMPAQ CPQ0968  0x20040616  0x00000000) @ 0x1f7f4040

ACPI: FADT (v001 COMPAQ GRANTSD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x1f7f40ec

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ  PROJECT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1f7f55e1

ACPI: MADT (v001 COMPAQ GRANTSD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x1f7f4160

ACPI: ASF! (v032 COMPAQ GRANTSD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x1f7f41c8

ACPI: MCFG (v001 COMPAQ GRANTSD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x1f7f422b

ACPI: DSDT (v001 COMPAQ     DSDT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1 already used, trying 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:b0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=806

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0569000 soft=c0561000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2793.934 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 506060k/515984k available (3079k kernel code, 9484k reserved, 1153k data, 224k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5505.02 BogoMIPS (lpj=2752512)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 04

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2926.20 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c056a000 soft=c0562000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 5570.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=2785280)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 04

Total of 2 processors activated (11075.58 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.20 entry at 0xec4ff, last bus=64

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x420-0x43f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x440-0x45f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x460-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf800-0xf81f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf820-0xf83f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf840-0xf85f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1135596669.422:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2660:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915G Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 431M

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x14e0-0x14e7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x14e8-0x14ef, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8523B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1818 ctl 0x1832 bmdma 0x14F0 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1820 ctl 0x1836 bmdma 0x14F8 irq 19

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:3469 83:5b01 84:4003 85:3469 86:1801 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 78165360 sectors:

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x1827

ata2: disabling port

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD400BD-60JP  Rev: 05.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 78165360 512-byte hdwr sectors (40021 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 78165360 512-byte hdwr sectors (40021 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 > sda4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, pci mem 0xcff40000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x1440

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x1460

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x1480

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 22, io base 0x14a0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50117 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH with AD1981B at 0xcff40400, irq 21

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4031 buckets, 32248 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 PEG1 PCX1 PCX2 PCX4  HUB COM1 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EUSB PBTN 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Adding 1004020k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

```

In menuconfig i have selected Broadcom Trigon support as a case i found the tg3 module in /usr/src/linux/drivers/net but when eth0 device is not found at all.

On running Gentoo live cd I can manually configure the IP and connect to the network;

Pls can anyone help me out

Regards

Shashi

 :Sad: 

----------

## splooge

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make bzImage modules modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

Edit grub.conf appropriately.

----------

